

With 200,000 users, Capitaine Train brings train ticketing to Android - liam_boogar
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2014/03/25/capitaine-train-releases-android-app/

======
Artemis2
I really like Capitaine Train when I need to book seats for train, their web
app has a very clean design and is just well-thought for anybody that only
wants a train ticket, and not hotel or planes like Voyages-SNCF does.

------
asselinpaul
I stumbled on their site earlier this morning, I strongly approve of its
design.

[https://www.capitainetrain.com/](https://www.capitainetrain.com/)

~~~
louisdorard
I'm still wondering how many potential users they're losing by forcing
registration and having a "software" type of website...

------
p4bl0
I've been using Capitaine Train for several years now, and I won't go back to
Voyages-SNCF. The web app is so much cleaner and faster, and their support is
much more responsive.

------
gphilip
Is it just me, or does the linked article read like an ad?

~~~
liam_boogar
That's what happens when startups build good products. Blogs get behind it. A
previous article from the same blog:
[http://wp.me/p2OgMk-29t](http://wp.me/p2OgMk-29t) "SNCF iOS app now stores
user info. Can Capitaine Train compete?" [ Dec. 2012]

